# transmision fluid vs hydrolic fluid



## sanylima (Oct 7, 2008)

Are these two the same?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

No, but we need more info. SOME older tractors were able to use both, but is on a case by case basis. What are you using the fluid in?? With the application for fluid, you will get more accurate information


----------



## sanylima (Oct 7, 2008)

I am using it in an international 484 (I believe it is made in England). It is hard to shift gears and the reverse and range (low/high forward) will not engage in the high (fast) range. I want to change the transmission oil and filter to see if it helps. I also see 3 plugs to drain it one of them hiden by the hitch.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Had a guy in the store several days wanting hydraulic pump for his 656 Farmall. He said he replaced one pump not to long ago. 656 has 2 pumps, one for steering and 3 point, another for main hydraulics. After visiting with the customer he said he almost drove his tractor into a dam because his steering failed. He said after running the hydraulics after awhile it would also quit.

I asked him what kind of oil he was running and he told me Sams Club oil. I told him that if he drained his oil out and put hytran in his problem may go away. I said I could sell him new pumps or he could by 15 gals of hytran. He decided to spend 200.00 on oil vs over 1000.00 on the 2 pumps. 

He stopped by and picked up some other filters and I asked him how he came out. He admitted the power steering had never worked that good before. Have had other similar situations like that since I've worked in the parts dept. So don;t sell your self short.

I don't think this may help your shifting problem unless the 484 is a hydro. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## sanylima (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. My steering is not great either. However, I don't have any issues with the three point hitch. I believe my tractor has just one pump. I will change the oil and filter anyway and see if it helps, it needs to be change anyway.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Go to caseih.com and you can go into a parts manual for your tractor. If like most IH they have 2 pumps, they are attached to each other. 
caseman-d


----------

